# zusätzliche textumrandung in illustrator



## 3pat (29. August 2005)

hallo leute

ich versuche gerade einem wort eine zusätzliche umrandung zu geben. normal kann ich ja die kontur für jeden einzelnen buchstaben festlegen.
ergo weisse füllfläche und dazu eine 4 punkt kontur um jeden buchstaben. jetzt möchte ich aber noch um das ganze wort mit 4 punkt abstand eine 4 punkt dicke umradung haben. in fotoshop geht das sehr einfach mit umrandung. aber wie kann ich das bei illustrator cs2 machen?

danke
pat


----------

